# Seattle's Trollies



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

The good ole days when Seattle had trollies running along the waterfront.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Way cool. :appl:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Judging from the clothes and the cars, those good ole days weren't all that long ago.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Is that the Seattle Mariners/Seahawks stadium in the background?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I was in Seattle, I'm guessing 15 years ago, and those trolleys were running. But if the original poster is about 30 years old, then I guess they are the good old days.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

> The Waterfront Streetcar, officially the George Benson Waterfront Streetcar Line, was a 1.6-mile (2.6 km)-long streetcar line run by King County Metro in Seattle, Washington, so named because much of its route was along Alaskan Way on the Elliott Bay waterfront.
> 
> Service began on May 29, 1982, the first streetcar run in Seattle since April 13, 1941.
> 
> Service was officially suspended on November 18, 2005, when the maintenance barn and Broad Street station were demolished to make room for the Seattle Art Museum's Olympic Sculpture Park. A large portion of the trackage and four additional stations were demolished in spring 2012 as part of the construction project drilling a deep bore tunnel to replace the Alaskan Way Viaduct.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waterfront_Streetcar


----------

